# Xcalak



## santiago 21 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Amigos,

What can any of you gringoes tell me about Xcalak?

Look forward to hearing your views/experiences.

Gracias,


Santiago


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I had to look it up on Google. If someone lives there, perhaps they will respond. Do you have any specific questions?


----------

